# "Look to the moon"



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

I know I haven't made a new blog in a long time and the others I made I deleted them, but this is a new one, which was inspired by a movie. Play the video with it when you read it. enjoy. 

__________________________________________________ ____


Look to the moon​





The moon, you know it has always been here, right? Well not exactly, but to such a transitory life we as humans have, the moon in comparison is eternal, for it was there when you were born and will be here after you die. Like a god, does it sit there above us, watching us all – almost like moving us subtly? In the ancient world they called it Luna, you know? What a beautiful name, innocent but yet so compelling. In this world, where everything changes, all things are forever changing; it’s good to know that some things will remain the same in our lifetime and billions after it. The reason I am writing this, is for you to remember. The moon, for our relationship, can exist as a reminder to what we have together. We just have to build the association to it, to invest the energy from our imagination and memory, to make it whatever we need. You know, that’s why we suffer things, right? We associate them with pains, loss, and heartbreak of former times, so that the past can never leave us, almost as if we need to leave a little bit of ourselves on everything to remind us that we have lived before, that we have existed, even if it is the cleaving to painful moments. 

Hey! Let’s build a positive association, you and I? How about it? The moon can be like our very own special memento, just one that is more special and more grandiose than others, as it has to be, because our love is just as massive. So this is what I want you to do, follow the directions to the letter, ok? Next time when it is night, I want you to go outside, find a high spot to gaze at it. Beautiful, right? Don’t lose yourself in its beauty, remember me. When you look to the moon, remember my words to you; how you are like my angel, who can never fall from the heaven of my heart. When you look to the moon, remember how you feel in the presence of my being; how at ease you feel, calm, peaceful, protective, unafraid to be vulnerable, and happy. When you look to the moon, remember my touch; the warmth it gave, the chill you felt, feel these. When you look to the moon, remember our future together; for the same moon will exist then, while we will have changed physically and our environment with it, it will still be there. It will be looking down on the life we have created together, that life where our worries are gone and we are surrounded by the joy that we can only find in each other when we hold each other under the moon light. Maybe the moon is already at this moment, watching us, and even protecting it – maybe Luna is already there for us, holding that moment waiting for us to catch up. 

Look at it, now close your eyes and imagine everything I just told you to remember. Now open them. As you open them, know that I have done the same thing, with all the particularities of your beautiful mind, body, and emotions, I have associated them with the moons light. So now, the moon, no matter where we are, it will connect us. When we are away, when we talk, or when we are holding each other, the moon will hold the theme of our relationship: forever lovers. It will be like, when we look to the moon, on the moon will we be dancing in each others arms, looking deep into each others eyes – where only we exist, a private place to vibe, which no one knows about and no one else can come, but you and I. 

The moon is the third character in our story we are building together. Let our attention, our energy, and love meet there, this life, this night, this moment that Luna saved for us. So remember, look to the moon, and reach for our love. 

…With all my heart...

…It’s not over yet, this writing just dropped back to the center and where it may go, no one knows for certain but my heart is certain, it feels outside of time. There is one certainty that we do know mentally that the moon will be there, so lets be also… so under this moon today, let’s use its eternity as our inspiration to reach our dreams.


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

Awesome blog post.


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

timeless;bt19259 said:


> Awesome blog post.


Thank you timeless


----------



## white-knuckle (Mar 4, 2010)

I love the song. I also like the picture. I wish I was sitting there and the clouds.

As for your love affair! Wow, you are sure smitten. Just remember the higher you go, the higher the drop.


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

Ethel123;bt19262 said:


> I love the song. I also like the picture. I wish I was sitting there and the clouds.
> 
> As for your love affair! Wow, you are sure smitten. Just remember the higher you go, the higher the drop.


A life without risk is a life not worth living, at least in my humble opinion. So have to reach for it, regardless of the results. Thank you reading my blog, glad you enjoyed it and the song, it's an amazing song. :happy:


----------



## white-knuckle (Mar 4, 2010)

I like very calculated and methodical risks. I like judging the waters and looking for the sharks. I like looking from up above waiting for it to rear it's teeth.


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

Ethel123;bt19265 said:


> I like very calculated and methodical risks. I like judging the waters and looking for the sharks. I like looking from up above waiting for it to rear it's teeth.


There is a risk in most things. I think, by calculated and methodical, you are saying you like to know what you are getting into before you do. If this is ones way, then one measures the pros and cons before taking the leap. Maybe the sharks have already eaten enough food, so when you leap in, they won't do anything. In my experience, I have a good foundation on the psychological functions, so I see what can be and why, but I still allow my heart to move me, as it tends to feel faster and beyond the point where my thinking can reach. 

Regardless though, rather calculated or blind, it's in the risk that I feel alive -- otherwise it would be a life lived on still waters, I need movement to remind me that I am, or give me that opportunity to experience myself.


----------



## white-knuckle (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks I appreciate you sharing what that's like. I honestly could see myself being like that. But I think I've been led astray to often. 

Sometimes I think of this song out in the dating world. 




 
I think I'm just living off survival methods. From having to be self sufficient and having so many people leaning on me for support. And god, I seem to attract the worst of em.


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

Ethel123;bt19290 said:


> Thanks I appreciate you sharing what that's like. I honestly could see myself being like that. But I think I've been led astray to often.
> 
> Sometimes I think of this song out in the dating world.
> 
> ...


Sorry for responding so late. But I understand what you mean. In actuality I never did the whole dating thing and never will to be honest, it's simply not me. I don't do dates, I do experiences -- I try to draw people into an experience, something in the moment, where only I and that person exist. 

I've never been led astray because I never let myself get drawn into relationships, at least not serious ones. It somewhat changed last year for me, but where that relationship may go, no one knows. I am loyal as hell and I don't open my heart to anyone, so when I do, and it is real, I then fight for us, I become that person who risk everything for the other. I am very much like that, very hesitant in the beginning, but willing to give all that I am once I see and feel this is right. And I do it despite whatever happens, it makes me feel alive. 

You don't need to live by survival methods, we are all going to die sometime. Experience life honestly, be true to yourself -- not true to what has hurt you, or the pain, don't let it take away those possibilities. Sure it hurts when things don't go your way and you have to be careful and really come to discern those you meet, but there is a sparkle of hope in such prospects, living for the moment you can't fail. At least its what I think anyways.


----------

